# [2007] MT Amanzi MF 2008 1953R



## ajhcmaj (Jan 4, 2007)

Just got notified that my Levy for 2008 is 1953 ($276) for a 1 bedroom.  Is this a little high, or are all the 1 bed SA weeks running higher and higher for levies


----------



## dvc95 (Jan 4, 2007)

*Sheez!*

I've got to get rid of my MA! Dik is cheaper and it trades better. MA hardly pulls anything these days so the fact that the MF keep going up really make it less and less appealing.


----------



## susan1738 (Jan 4, 2007)

*Seapointer & Sodwana Bay Lodge too*

Both of these are running around the $280 range as well, but for a trader, they are pretty good.


----------



## Mimi (Jan 4, 2007)

Our family members had 4 Mount Amanzi weeks (2 1br and 2  2br) which lost substantial trading power. Since we only purchased them to trade with RCI, I contacted Marlene Swart for suggestions to sell them. She hooked me up with Danie Schutte at Invest A Dime last August. Others on TUG were also pleased with him.  His email is investad@mweb.co.za


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 8, 2007)

Dik for 2007 was R 1414.  I do not know about 2008.


----------

